# HELP: Which CNC Router?



## RickS97 (Sep 7, 2013)

Hello

I am trying to produce some small (60cm X 60cm) engraved wooden signs out of some ******** and other similar wood. I am struggling to choose which CNC Router to Purchase. Being in Australia, my options are some what limited.

I am looking to create a small business producing several signs a week. I would like the products to be of high quality. I am looking for Something around the $10 000 price, or cheaper. 

I am looking at the Shark Pro Plus ($6 595) as it seems to be good quality and as it comes with Vectric's V Carve Program which I am well associated with and this program would suit my purpose very well. I have, however heard of problems with the aluminium bed. Is the Shark Pro HD a better option? Are there any other good quality small routers available. I have seen some Stinger routers, but am not sure that these are available in Australia.

What router should I go for? Are there any better Routers available.

All help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

check out the cnc folder and also shark does have a forum also. Myself I use a stinger they also have a forum. Might want to check out the forums. Before we got ours I check though all the forums to get a good feel for what we wanted. Let me know if I can be of any help.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

I have a Shopbot and they have a nice following down under. You could post on the Shopbot forum to see one working. Most of us botters are happy to show our machines.


----------



## RickS97 (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks for your replies.

I looked on the Stinger Website and forum and was impressed by what I saw. Unfortunately I don't have any access to Stinger products in Australia.
The same applied to Shopbots CNC's.

I am going to try and find out more on the Shark Pro Plus, as it is readily available. I'll have to see if the issues associated with it will affect me greatly. 

Thanks again and if anyone else knows of a good CNC router (under $10 000) that is available in Australia please tell me!!!!!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Rick,

You might also consider building your own CNC, there is quite a bit of information available on the net. You might also find a kit so you just build a proven design.


----------



## RickS97 (Sep 7, 2013)

MEBCWD said:


> You might also consider building your own CNC, there is quite a bit of information available on the net. You might also find a kit so you just build a proven design.


Hi Mike

Thanks for your reply. I had considered that option but unfortunately I do not have the time to make something like that.

One thing I should add to my biography, I'm 16 (at school which is the reason for not much time), however I have had quite a lot of experience in woodworking, with my father being CRAZY on Woodwork for over 30 Years. We have a garage filled with Machinery (Dewalt Planner, Festo Table Saw, Band Saw, Wood Lathe, and a heap of Small items, Belt sander etc). I was considering using a Biesse Rover A3 (My Fathers workplace) but have had issues with the software and It would be quite annoying Transporting myself there and back every time I had a new project to produce.:sad:

Rick


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Rick,

One thing to consider about the Shark Pro Plus if it is the same machine available where in the US is it is limited to the smaller trim routers. The DEWALT DWP611 1.25 HP router would be a good choice and it would fit the mount with a thin shim.

The Shark HD models are made to handle the larger 2.25 HP routers so that might be a better option and you could still use a smaller router with an additional clamp.

Glad to see your interest in wood working!


----------



## RickS97 (Sep 7, 2013)

MEBCWD said:


> The Shark HD models are made to handle the larger 2.25 HP routers


I wasn't aware of that Mike, Thanks 

I am desperately trying to find a Australian Dealer which sells the Shark Pro HD. If I do find one then I might be able to compare models.

Do you know What are the main differences between the Shark Pro Plus and the Shark Pro HD besides the router size difference?


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Rick here is a link for the Rockler page where it compares the machines.

The HD models are built heaver to handle the added weight of the larger routers.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

RickS97 said:


> Thanks for your replies.
> 
> I looked on the Stinger Website and forum and was impressed by what I saw. Unfortunately I don't have any access to Stinger products in Australia.
> The same applied to Shopbots CNC's.
> ...


----------



## Keith Hodges (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm curious about the price you quoted, $6595 for the Pro Plus. Is that for real? My Shark Pro Plus HD only cost $3999.99 new, just a little over a year ago. The current price is still $3999.99. I realize their are some pretty high shipping costs, but that sounds way out of line. I know your electricity is different also, so may account for an increase. Also currency exchange rates. Just sounds way out of line. I have an online acquaintance from the Shark forum that lives in Australia, and may be of assistance to you there. She's had some problems with her machine, possibly due to the differences between US and Australian machines. If you decide on the Shark, the HD is really the way to go. HD, Heavy Duty, and generally stronger all around. If you use yours as much as I use mine, you'll want the larger, more powerful routers. Then again, you'll learn how to change bearings in the routers, they were never designed to run as much as we put them through. I've gone through 3 new routers in a years time. Two Bosch 1617's, and one DeWalt 618. Good routers, but not up to running 8 to 10 hours straight each day, all day long. I'm pretty good at bearing replacement, which saves a bundle. I have no doubt their are other machines that would serve your purpose, many much more expensive, some less, but from my personal experience, customer service and warranty are second to none with Rockler, the only distributor for the Shark here in the US, and Next Wave Automation, the manufacture. So far, any, and all problems and shortcomings I've experienced with my machine have been super easy to fix, and improve upon the machine. Most of the complaints by owners, is the fact that their having to work on a $4000.00 machine when they really shouldn't have to. Of course they could spend more money on a more expensive machine, and maybe not have any problems. Is it perfect? No. Does it do what its supposed to? Yes. Would I recommend it? Yes. Its the most fun toy I've ever owned in my life, and does some amazing things.


----------



## RickS97 (Sep 7, 2013)

fixtureman said:


> Like I said there are a number of Shopbots in Australia and Shopbot does ship there. Ask to see one on the Shopbot forum and let them know where you are located.


Thanks for the Info. 

I have checked on the Shopbot website and looked at their forum and have decided that one of their CNC's will be my next step up after I have 'Over used' My Shark.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

> I'm curious about the price you quoted, $6595 for the Pro Plus. Is that for real?


Welcome to Australia......


----------



## RickS97 (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi Keith

Yes that is the Price from (I think is the only Australian Distributer Carba-tech). I have Asked them about the SHark HD and it is *$7 395*. The exchange rate and all that must really make a difference.

I am definitely going to get the HD if possible but it is currently out of stock and wont be back in until November :angry:.

I am planning to use mine for around 4 hours a day (I have to go to school) so hopefully my router will last for a while longer.

Rick


----------



## amilla (Nov 21, 2011)

I have been also checking out different types of equipment and it seems to me that the shark is very practical and the price is relatively accessible.


----------

